# Paph appletonianum var tortipetalum



## Renegayde (Sep 9, 2009)

ok I did some searching online as well as on here....whats the story with this one? most references I have found involving tortipetalum have stated it is bullenianum and make no mention of appletonianum....being a novice I am sort of confused at this point.

Todd


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 9, 2009)

Where did you come up with appletonianum anyway? I've always known of it as bullenianum complex.


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 9, 2009)

the preprinted tag from Vintage Orchids has Paph appletonianum var tortipetalum on it........it is not a had written tag 

Todd


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 10, 2009)

Obviously Vintage Orchids aren't up with their species.


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2009)

Renegayde said:


> ok I did some searching online as well as on here....whats the story with this one? most references I have found involving tortipetalum have stated it is bullenianum and make no mention of appletonianum....being a novice I am sort of confused at this point.
> 
> Todd



I think it may be worth staying confused, and just keep track of your source.

Despite the similarities to bullenium (which are pretty similar to appletonianum anyway) the tortipetalum concept is based on plants collected from the Malay peninsula. Geographically that puts them on a contiguous land mass with the appletonium types. The bullenium complex is scattered across the south Pacific islands including Borneo.

My guess is that the basic concept started on mainland Asia with appletonianum like forms and spread south and east into the islands, evolving to the bullenium forms in that direction with isolation. Tortipetalum would end up in the middle of that mess.

Maybe someone has done some good DNA analysis of this group. Otherwise this is all armchair wrestling.


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 13, 2009)

well I had e-mailed Vintage Orchids about the Paph appletonianum var tortipetalum and this is the response I got....

The appletonianum var. tortipetalum is from flasks that I purchased from Paphanatics. This was a 
sib cross that Harold Koopowtiz made. So I assume that nomeclature is accurate. The bullenianum 
group is all mixed up. I still have a few this cross available.

Best regards,
Bob Pike


----------

